
Gab.com is transferred to Uniregistry after expulsion from GoDaddy - cft
http://whois.domaintools.com/gab.com
======
slivym
I'm kind of conflicted about this. On the one hand I would've thought it were
obvious to anyone that a private corporation shouldn't be compelled to conduct
business with any other business. But on the other hand domain name
registration is exclusively done by private businesses, so effectively this
group of private businesses can prevent someone from getting a website even if
they chose to run their own servers.

In the same way that I think that ISPs shouldn't be in the business of
policing the content that individual users consume or produce on the internet,
I don't believe registrars should be allowed to discriminate who gets to
register a domain based on the political content that's likely to be on that
domain.

If the domain/connection/server is used for illegal activity then it's the
role of police to order companies to take down the servers/connections, but
anything less than that should be protected.

